# I finally completed my steel dream



## AC55 (May 25, 2002)

Its bin a long time since I visited this site and I dont really post anything, I just enjoy reading all your comments, pictures and good info you all add. Well recently I finally bought a new set of wheels to complete my steel steed that I've bin piecing together for the better part of 4 years now and I thought I would share some pictures. I mainly mtb and do on occasion road ride but I will be focussing more on the road these days. I bought the MXL frame from my lbs that was going out of buisness 4 years ago with the thought that slowly I would piece together exactly every component that I could reasonably afford. Boy it's bin slow going ! I believe though it was worth the wait, any comments would be well appreaciated. 

Colnago MXL (AD4) I think ?
Columbus carbon muscle fork (got a great deal)
Full Campy Record groupo and seat post
Sella Italia saddle
Zipp carbon stem and bar
king headset
Speedplay frog peddles (Its what I'm used to because of mtbing)
And the newest eddition Fulcrom Racing 1 wheelset 

It took a while but I waited mainly for the end of season sales and the best deals I could find. I know you could get a bike for less and not have to wait so long but it was really fun besides It was'nt like I was in a hurry or I did'nt have a bike to ride.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful, well done, how much does it weigh??


----------



## rikardo (Feb 2, 2006)

*well done!*

I admire your patience!

Lookes extremely nice !

have nice rides!


----------



## AC55 (May 25, 2002)

Thanks, it weigh's just a shade under 18lbs


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

you have good taste in colors.  I have the same scheme on my Y2k MXL.


----------



## LmtdSlip (Mar 16, 2008)

What did it all end up costing....Not that it matters as the finished product is so nice.

Just as a point of reference.


----------



## AC55 (May 25, 2002)

I kind of lost track because the build was so spread apart, but I would say roughly $3000 give or take a few bills. Now that it's over I'm going through some withdrawls, I was fun looking things up trying to find a good deal on the net or the few bike shops in the area. I changed my mind a few time on what parts to get like should I go with shimmano or campy, mavic or fulcrom. In the end I thought that I should try and stay as much Italian as possible to kind of honor the steel frame craftmenship. But don't get me wrong I like shimmano and mavic also (Its what I have on my mtb)


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd say you done good. Enjoy the ride!

Minstrie


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

My dream bike too - I wanted the same AD4 color but couldn't find one in my size so ended up with a dark blue one. Enjoy the ride ... seeing that you enjoyed the search over the past four years here is some suggestions for next 4 yrs - I love the look of alloy on this frame as it really brings out the chrome details but it is subject to personal taste.

1 - Colnago Presica steel forks or chromed one if you find one
2 - Alloy Record (or chorus) groupset - you can find NOS from 2003 really cheap on ebay as all the craze is now on carbon - Centaur 06 ergos (last of the campy alloy levers)
3 - Shimano Ultegra or DA pedals (6610 or 7810) - ok its shimano buts its the shiniest pedal out there.
4 - Record or chorus hubs laced to Velocity polished rims for that classic look.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

How does a steel framed bike ride compared to an aluminum or carbon framed bike? Is it less stiffer, more stiffer, more compliant, less compliant, more for comfort or performance, etc, pros/cons of steel vs aluminum or carbon????


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Its not fair to make a general comparison between the three as there are always variations due to actual material but here is a summary.

Aluminium

standard alu frame = stiff and harsh, lighter than steel
Alu/Scandium frame = more compliant than alu and lighter
Alu with carbon rear stays = more compliant than alu and lighter

Steel

Old steel frame = solid, compliant, heavy
New steel frames (such as colnago MXL or made from reynolds 853, columbus life/spirit) = feels more like alu than steel, light and very stiff
Steel with carbon rear stays = more compliant than above

Carbon

Old carbon frames = compliant ride, some feel dead and not too stiff, light
New carbon frames = some are made very stiff and others more compliant depending on actual material used and process, very light.

So as you can see you can have a Carbon or steel frame that can be as harsh as alu and you can have an alu frame (scandium alloy) that can be as compliant as Carbon. If comfort is your thing look for old steel frames, scandium frames or more compliant carbon frames and stay away from very light weight carbon frames.


----------

